# Your Christmas tree is on the way



## Sprinter (Nov 12, 2013)

Took this from my roof today.  They very selectively cut each year and when they're done, you don't even notice the difference.  It's a pretty large operation with these groves all over.

The best part is, I can go over and get the trunks that they cut off to split and burn.  I've got over 1-1/2 cords stacked out from over there so far from last season.  An armful at a time.  Many are surprisingly large.


----------



## fossil (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeez, no wonder those trees are so pricey.


----------



## Dix (Nov 12, 2013)

My tree is already here. It comes out of a box each year 

Nice slow score, easy to process !!


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 12, 2013)

wow, I wouldnt think the heli would make the farm any more profitable. It looks like a tractor and trailer could manuever in there. Anyways, you got a cool spot to watch and collect some good stuff.


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah, we just moved here last year and I was very surprised to see that helo last November.  Pretty entertaining.  They actually cut a bunch of large trees a few weeks ago for shipping overseas.  Now, that has to be a very expensive tree.


----------



## lopiliberty (Nov 12, 2013)

Heck my Christmas trees have been up since the first week of october


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 20, 2013)

In MI they usually start cutting the trees around the end of October but the business is not half of what it used to be. Once the artificial trees got decent, the market went to pot. There are still a few tree farms left though.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 20, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> In MI they usually start cutting the trees around the end of October but the business is not half of what it used to be. Once the artificial trees got decent, the market went to pot. There are still a few tree farms left though.


Agreed, with generations changing and artificial being the easier and less costly choice. I'm still stuck how I was raised, real trees.


----------



## lopiliberty (Nov 20, 2013)

A real tree in my living room with my liberty and a temperature of 87 degrees would be naked in a week


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 20, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> In MI they usually start cutting the trees around the end of October but the business is not half of what it used to be. Once the artificial trees got decent, the market went to pot. There are still a few tree farms left though.


Until I moved here, I'd never seen so many tree farms.  This County if full of them.  But it's a more difficult business to be successful at than it may seem. Many small ones are abandoned and look awful.  I think a lot of people try to make a few extra bucks on their small acreage and fail.  The nice ones are continuously maintained, trimmed, even fertilized.  Three species dominate here; Doug Fir, Grand Fir and Noble Fir (my fav).


----------



## begreen (Nov 20, 2013)

lopiliberty said:


> Heck my Christmas trees have been up since the first week of october


----------



## begreen (Nov 20, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> Until I moved here, I'd never seen so many tree farms.  This County if full of them.  But it's a more difficult business to be successful at than it may seem. Many small ones are abandoned and look awful.  I think a lot of people try to make a few extra bucks on their small acreage and fail.  The nice ones are continuously maintained, trimmed, even fertilized.  Three species dominate here; Doug Fir, Grand Fir and Noble Fir (my fav).



My fave is the grand fir. There is no better smelling tree on the planet.


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 20, 2013)

lopiliberty said:


> Heck my Christmas trees have been up since the first week of october





begreen said:


>


Sorry, I get the feeling I'm missing an untold joke there somewhere.  Maybe I'm dense.


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 20, 2013)

begreen said:


> My fave is the grand fir. There is no better smelling tree on the planet.


That's why we love to take the dog for walks over there all the time


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2013)

In 1972 my secretary asked me to come over to her apartment. "No romance, I need help taking down my Christmas tree.". It was July in Texas. She had left her tree up since Christmas because she couldn't figure out how to get the monster out of there and had kept the drapes closed so nobody would see it.


----------



## lopiliberty (Nov 20, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> Sorry, I get the feeling I'm missing an untold joke there somewhere.  Maybe I'm dense.


 No joke, our 4 trees have really been up since the first week of October.  I believe in getting that chore done early so I can just sit back as laugh at everyone else running around like they are nuts in December.  I'm not the only one.  My aunt started a couple days before us and she puts up 4 trees also


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2013)

Hopefully they are artificial trees.


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 21, 2013)

begreen said:


> Hopefully they are artificial trees.


That was my assumption.  But if not, they should burn nicely after three months.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 21, 2013)

Plenty of Christmas tree farms up this way still . . . they seem to be doing pretty well in fact. I think part of the new deal is that they really have changed and marketed themselves as more of a full-on experience . . . it's no longer just a trip out to get a tree, but rather they have music on, snacks (free or for sale), often horse or tractor-drawn rides out to the trees, etc.


----------



## rideau (Nov 24, 2013)

I hate the current Christmas trees.  All trimmed and dense.  To me a beautiful tree is a balsam, natural, with a straight trunk and evenly spaced branches with lots of room between them for stringing the lights and hanging the ornaments from the branches, not on the outside of a dense tree.  The old fashioned trees are beautiful with lights and ornaments and singly placed strands of icicles.  I can't find wild trees anymore.  I start keeping an eye out in the summer (Dad used to choose the tree in the Autumn, and mark it, then go back for it), but lately have resorted to Charley Brown trees from my property, that need cutting to let other trees grow well.  With no wee ones around, I get some satisfaction from a live tree that I know has helped another be a better tree....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 24, 2013)

Rideau, we too like to cut our own trees from our property and it sounds as if we like the same sort of tree although we have no balsam here. But we like decorating like you do. We do not grow trees special for Christmas but just go out and choose one that looks like it needs decorating. It will be up in a couple weeks.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 28, 2013)

We also get a fresh tree from either our property or along the roadside under the power/phone lines... they're doomed to be cut down when they get too large.  Our good deed to Bell Canada and/or Hydro One   Just the "Chain Saw Fairy" making pre-emptive strikes so we don't lose access to either due to lack of maintenance by the utilities.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 29, 2013)

Visiting the in-laws, the huge live tree auction for NY city area is a few miles from here. http://www.buffalovalleyproduce.com/christmastrees.html It is a major operation, tractor trailers rolling in and out 24/7 for weeks before then a huge auction. Then more tractor trailers rolling out loaded to the brim to sell. 
No wonder real trees from a dealer don't last very long.. they've been cut and moving for weeks before now...
http://www.pennlive.com/midstate/index.ssf/2013/11/christmas_tree_prices_at_aucti.html
I was up in Maine for work a few weeks ago, saw many Canadian trucks hauling trees south.
My tree is in the attic.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 29, 2013)

We have an artificial tree...even though we burn mostly pine, DH is actually allergic and it makes him sneeze...

Although...my dream property would have been a huge farm with part set aside as a tree farm, and we also raised reindeer, lavender with a few cabins in the trees and lavender parts.  The one in the trees would have the trees around it lit and decorated all year around, and the cabin too.

My grandparents always cut a tree from their property, until grandpa couldn't anymore then they got an ugly artificial tree.


----------

